# أيهما تفضل هندسة البترول ام هندسة الغاز الطبيعي...... من حيث الشغل؟



## kareemadel (12 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا مجال دراستي في هندسة الغاز الطبيعي بس درست شويه في الحفر والانتاج والخزانات لكن صميم الدراسة في عمليات ومحطات الغاز الطبيعي 

نيجي لموضوع الشغل انا اقدر اشتغل في الاتنين ولكن البترول فيه صعوبه شويه على اعتبار اني مدرتستش حفر زيهم او انتاج زيهم

تفتكروا اهنو الاحسن مجال البترول وجو البريمات والشغل بتاع الصحرا والبحر ولا شغل المحطات وخلاص
ويلريت تحطوا الاعتبار المادي في حسباتكم ....!


ياريت يكون سؤالي وصل​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (13 أغسطس 2009)

> نيجي لموضوع الشغل انا اقدر اشتغل في الاتنين ولكن البترول فيه صعوبه شويه على اعتبار اني مدرتستش حفر زيهم او انتاج زيهم



مين هيشغلك اصلا و انت غاز مش بترول

اتكل على الله و اتشغل فى المحطات


----------



## ئارام سمير (25 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ....
اني افضل البترول . ولكن بالنسبة الك ابقى على الغاز افضل الك وللشركة الي بيه


----------



## m_mekawy (8 سبتمبر 2010)

لما تستشير ان كنت تستطيع ان تستخير


----------

